# now who lost their topknot?



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=56967:ctmpphpITxtZr.jpg]

someone got a hair cut  mommy had to keep my topknot for my puppy book  so who do you think is sporting a new look B)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow is that just a bit of a shocking picture! Don't know why, but it just kind of shocked me. lol Now let's see...I'm guessing Buttons got a new 'do'.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll guess Matilda. Now, between Crystal's guess and mine we have covered both your pups


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

That is SO SHOCKING!! :new_shocked: 

Who's it?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I bet B&B got a new haircut -- You've always said Matilda's topknot is "just a part of who she is" so I can't imagine you would ever cut it off! LOL But...I must admit, I would love to see Matilda w/out one, she has such a beautiful face.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh my! I'm guessing the beautiful Buttons & Bows is sporting a new do!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

My guess is Buttons and Bows too. It really was shocking to see that top knot! I'd rather neither had their top knot cut off truthfully!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

That's a little scary. Because of the length I'm a bit worried that it's Matildas gorgeaus top knot. 

Or....maybe you got a new puppy?!?!?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Wow........That is a lot of hair!!! I don't know who it is but I want to see a picture!!! Please!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know it's a shocking picture  but you will have to wait till Wednesday to see which one has a new do


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: It kinda looks like Boo's hair,but he don't wear Hello Kitty & I just checked & he still has a topknot.  So I'm guessing B&B too. :biggrin: After seeing that picture,I may never be able to cut a topknot off. It looks kinda lonely.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 21 2009, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832412


> I know it's a shocking picture  but you will have to wait till Wednesday to see which one has a new do [/B]


Wednesday!! I don't wanna wait 'til Wednesday! :hysteric:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow, that took me by surprise. You're more brave than I am. Bella lost her topknot but we had to do it gradually. I'm with Crystal, I don't want to wait until Wednesday. Can't we have an itty bitty hint?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

gotta wait


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh come on Wed. is 2 whole days away!! :biggrin:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I think that is Sassy's topnot


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Keep it for hair extensions! Just put it on when you want it. lol 

WOW that is a beautiful topknot!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 21 2009, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832421


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 21 2009, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832412





> I know it's a shocking picture  but you will have to wait till Wednesday to see which one has a new do [/B]


Wednesday!! I don't wanna wait 'til Wednesday! :hysteric:
[/B][/QUOTE]

why do we have to wait until wednesday? is there a special plan for this big reveal?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I bet it's B&B's topknot.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm going w/Matilda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My guess is B&B because Matilda is such a girly girl.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What's with this "wait until Wednesday" crapola????? Why Wednesday? Monday is a much better day for reveals. Do you see all the big ole puppy dog eyes looking up at you. Pwweeeeeeaaaaseeeeeee, purty pweeeeeeeese.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (chloeandj @ Sep 21 2009, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832460


> Keep it for hair extensions! Just put it on when you want it. lol
> 
> WOW that is a beautiful topknot![/B]




great idea :HistericalSmiley: 



now girls, you know you can wait :biggrin: after all a girl has to get use to her new look  and I love teasing you


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm thinking Buttons too, however it is pretty long and she came to you with short hair right? Hmmm


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (chloeandj @ Sep 21 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832460


> Keep it for hair extensions! Just put it on when you want it. lol[/B]


LOL--This is seriously an incredible idea.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I will go with Matilda and Bows...nah I will say Matilda, only cause thats the least likely.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (lawgirl @ Sep 22 2009, 01:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832571


> QUOTE (chloeandj @ Sep 21 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832460





> Keep it for hair extensions! Just put it on when you want it. lol[/B]


LOL--This is seriously an incredible idea.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was thinking the same thing!
xoxoxo


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Sep 22 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832578


> QUOTE (lawgirl @ Sep 22 2009, 01:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832571





> QUOTE (chloeandj @ Sep 21 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832460





> Keep it for hair extensions! Just put it on when you want it. lol[/B]


LOL--This is seriously an incredible idea.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was thinking the same thing!
xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

someone could start a company called "Topknot Envy" and it would be topknot extensions (with interchangeable bows) when some baby has theirs lopped off!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Sep 22 2009, 08:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832591


> QUOTE (KAG @ Sep 22 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832578





> QUOTE (lawgirl @ Sep 22 2009, 01:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832571





> QUOTE (chloeandj @ Sep 21 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832460





> Keep it for hair extensions! Just put it on when you want it. lol[/B]


LOL--This is seriously an incredible idea.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was thinking the same thing!
xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

someone could start a company called "Topknot Envy" and it would be topknot extensions (with interchangeable bows) when some baby has theirs lopped off!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great idea!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Holy topknot! :new_shocked: That's a lot of hair to say goodbye too! Hmm.....I'm guessing Matlida???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (chloeandj @ Sep 21 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832460


> Keep it for hair extensions! Just put it on when you want it. lol
> 
> WOW that is a beautiful topknot![/B]


LOL. Now are we talking an extension for a fluff or for one of us ladies?  To tell you the truth when I first looked at the picture it looked like a scalping from an old Western tv show. :tumbleweed: I'm going for Matilda.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wednesday -- I have to wait until Wednesday? :bysmilie: 

I'm guessing Matilda. Paula -- you're so bad!!!!   Making us wait like this.

I used to cut off a long lock of hair from my Lhasa Champions before I cut them down. They hare in their scrapbooks for the most part, but Gambler's is next to his picture and ribbon for one of his Best In Shows. Guess it is kind of weird when I think about it.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't think that's weird at all Lynn. As for Paula, I didn't think you had a bad bone in your body. Now I'm wondering about that. Making us wait until Wed.!! :shocked: 
Meanie!! I still think it's B&B.
Have you thought of selling the top knot? Dixie's is taking forever to get long.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! That sure is a long "pony tail"!! I didn't realize either of the girls had hair that long! I'm stumped!!!


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 21 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832378


> [attachment=56967:ctmpphpITxtZr.jpg]
> 
> someone got a hair cut  mommy had to keep my topknot for my puppy book  so who do you think is sporting a new look B)[/B]



*I called up my bookie in Vegas and he said the line is 9 to 2 that both 

got clipped, and a 3 to 1 bet that Matilda has a new doo. There is also a 

side bet that its not even Maltese hair but actually mommies hair after

she dyed it (but so far there are no takers .) Me personally,

I don't see all the fuss over top knots. I like the breed with out bows or

ribbons in their hair , but thats just me and I know I am in the minority.

I have already twice trimmed my little girls top hair :shocked: 

however I love that you have created suspense on the forum and we are

all waiting to see what unfolds.........................DooLittle was shocked when 

I told her, and is having a difficult time waiting (typical spoiled Maltese i am told!)

Photo taken moments after she recieved the news*..........


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow, that is one long topknot, Paula! I'm not guessing, just going to wait until tomorrow!! :goof:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Paula.... Hey Paula.... It is WEDNESDAY - Eastern time... It is Wednesday... Where is the reveal?????? Four minutes after according to my clock. Helloooooo, wake up! It's time for show & tell! Paaaaullllllllaaaaaaaa


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

[attachment=56999:scream.jpg]


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Okay Paula, it's Wednesday and I'm patiently waiting.  That's a lie. I'm not being patient at all, I'm dying to know who has a new do!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Sep 23 2009, 07:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832840


> [attachment=56999:scream.jpg][/B]



LMAO!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

YOO HOO!!! Its Wednesday


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It's wednesday - actually we are many hours into wednesday EST and I have been waiting all morning.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula! Thank god I'm just seeing this thread today for the first time, cause it's already Wednesday! :smheat: 


That picture shocked me too!!!!!! :new_shocked: 


I'm guessing the girls are at the groomer today.....I can't wait to see...... rayer: ....please hurry...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Alright Paula.... Answer please!!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I cut Rosie's last night too. We couldn't take it any more! I never see her eyes. Every time I brush her face and fix her top knot she rubs her face on a bed, chair, etc. and her eyes are gone. So after 5 miserable years for all of us it is gone. I am sure she will be much happier now. 
Robin


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (DooLittle @ Sep 22 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832806


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 21 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832378





> [attachment=56967:ctmpphpITxtZr.jpg]
> 
> someone got a hair cut  mommy had to keep my topknot for my puppy book  so who do you think is sporting a new look B)[/B]



*I called up my bookie in Vegas and he said the line is 9 to 2 that both 

got clipped, and a 3 to 1 bet that Matilda has a new doo. There is also a 

side bet that its not even Maltese hair but actually mommies hair after

she dyed it (but so far there are no takers .)*[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

It's Wednesday i thought there would have been an answer now since there isn't i'm going for Matilda. I guess i'll have to wait until i get home from work which will technically be Thursday. :smmadder:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It is soooo middle of the day wednesday here on the east coast ad it is officially wednesday everywhere! So - where is the pup without the topknot!??!!?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- this just isn't fair. You know that we have no patience on SM!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What? No reveal yet? :angry: I wanna see a pic and I mean now! :smmadder: 


:mellow: .........Please? :flowers:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:crying 2: :crying 2: :crying:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey Paula, what are you waiting for. In four more hours, it will be Thursday in Florida.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Who would have guessed Paula had a sadistic streak? :confused1: 

Oh well...back to DWTS. That will have to be my bright spot for the day. Feel bad yet Paula?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello! Paula! Where are you?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

WHAT?!?!? I was sure by the time I got back that there would be a post. It's 8:30 EST!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Gosh I thought I would be late to the party but I see Paula is the only one who is late. :woohoo2: Paula!!! This isn't funny. Let's go!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Which Wednesday did you mean???????? :angry: We're waiting!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok that's it. I'm going to bed. Can't wait any longer. Paula you have shocked me with a picture and now with your absence!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:confused1: :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying:

Paula, this is NOT nice. WHERE ARE YOU. (yes, those are capital letters. On purpose, even)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (DooLittle @ Sep 22 2009, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832806


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 21 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832378





> [attachment=56967:ctmpphpITxtZr.jpg]
> 
> someone got a hair cut  mommy had to keep my topknot for my puppy book  so who do you think is sporting a new look B)[/B]



*I called up my bookie in Vegas and he said the line is 9 to 2 that both 

got clipped, and a 3 to 1 bet that Matilda has a new doo. There is also a 

side bet that its not even Maltese hair but actually mommies hair after

she dyed it (but so far there are no takers .) 

*[/QUOTE]

I'm beginning to think you are right. :HistericalSmiley: 

Hey Paula ... I'm afraid it will be going on Friday for our friends in Australia if you don't hurry up here.  Lets' see the new hair do's please. :yes:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

What ????????????? Well ???????????????????????

Who is it ??????????????????????????????????????

PAULA COME IN HERE NOW !!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

What? We still dont know...its nearly Friday for me...well in 5 more hours it will be.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Maybe someone should call Paula to see if she's ok. I can't believe she'd do this to us on purpose.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Uh oh still no updates?!?! Patiently waiting


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 24 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833232


> Maybe someone should call Paula to see if she's ok. I can't believe she'd do this to us on purpose.[/B]


You know...I was starting to get a little worried too. But I'm always such a worrier and thought I was the only one who was getting concerned. Hope everything's ok. 

For now, I'll choose to think she's just curious to see how many posts she can rack up on this thread while we're _patiently_ waiting.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, now it's thursday.....come on, Paula.....you're really leaving us with a cliff-hanger here.....

stay tuned.....

I'll be back to check in a while.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

'Tilda......can you pwease tell me who getted de top knot cutted off? ~Sassy


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

: QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Sep 23 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832840


> [attachment=56999:scream.jpg][/B]



:HistericalSmiley:


edit...I screwed up that comment to that crazy hilarious scream.....anyhow...

..maybe she could not get on SM yesterday like me. But she should be here by now....


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Well I'm just seeing this now so I have not had to wait as long as everyone else but I'm really not a patient person :biggrin: 
C'mon Paula it's Thursday and I can't wait to see who's topknot that is!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hellooo Youwhoo Paula? lol tapping on her computer screen.Hmm well I hope all is well with her.
Im thinking its Matilda's :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Crystal - you and I are both worriers because before I went to bed last night I was getting really nervous that something was not quite alright. I'll simply keep my fingers crossed and send a little sweet prayer up that things are ok and that Paula's computer is misbehaving.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Sep 24 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833321


> Crystal - you and I are both worriers because before I went to bed last night I was getting really nervous that something was not quite alright. I'll simply keep my fingers crossed and send a little sweet prayer up that things are ok and that Paula's computer is misbehaving.[/B]



I've been worried too.... I hope everything's ok.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone have Paula's phone number? Add me to the worrier list.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, now I am thinking Paula is the new admin and her computer is being updated. Paula...........where are you?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She's not home, I just tried calling her. I left her a message that we're beginning to worry.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Sep 24 2009, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833329


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Sep 24 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833321





> Crystal - you and I are both worriers because before I went to bed last night I was getting really nervous that something was not quite alright. I'll simply keep my fingers crossed and send a little sweet prayer up that things are ok and that Paula's computer is misbehaving.[/B]



I've been worried too.... I hope everything's ok.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me, too. paula, I hope you are okay.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula are you out shopping?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I missed Paula's call back to me. But....she has the flu. She sounds terrible! So I guess she'll be back on line when she's feeling better. 

Darn! Where was I when she called??!! Probably outside....so I didn't get to ask her who's top knot it was :smmadder: 



Paula, I hope you feel better soon. Stay in bed and drink plenty of fluids...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

[attachment=57025:getwellsoon.jpg] Paula we hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear you have the flu Paula, I hope you're feeling better soon :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh gosh Paula - what terrible luck you have!!! Well, I hope that you get the best care from your topknot-less malt and the other one  hugs and tail wags, Erin and Hunter


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 24 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833371


> Well, I missed Paula's call back to me. *But....she has the flu.*  She sounds terrible! So I guess she'll be back on line when she's feeling better.
> 
> Darn! Where was I when she called??!! Probably outside....so I didn't get to ask her who's top knot it was :smmadder:
> 
> ...



........the bookies aren't buyin the flu story. The current theory is she infact cut off her

own hair and is shopping for a wig,  She never dreamed the frenzy that she created 

and is hoping that it will die down. 



However I just heard a report that









hunting dogs that are trained to track did some sniffing and 

picked up her trail where she is hiking the 

Appalachian Trail while being spotted at the same time in Argentina .....  

I believe any political aspirations just went out the window olice: 


.............since were a patient bunch we will wait to pass judgement :hat: opcorn:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry you are sick with the flu........get plenty of rest!!! Bless your heart!!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (DooLittle @ Sep 24 2009, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833403


> ........the bookies aren't buyin the flu story. The current theory is she infact cut off her
> 
> own hair and is shopping for a wig,  She never dreamed the frenzy that she created
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: You have quite a sense of humor. I love the way you put a picture of that cutie pie of yours in your replies. 

I'm sorry you have the flu Paula. I take back all those nasty thoughts I was having. Get well soon.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

This is the first time I've been patient in my whole life and this is what happens...  

Get well soon, Paula. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:wub: 

joe


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I'm just now seeing this suspenseful thread! I can't wait to see who has the new look, but more importantly, I hope you feel better very, very soon, Paula!

Get well hugs & prayers coming your way. :Flowers 2: :hugging: :Flowers 2:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Hope you get feeling better soon!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (DooLittle @ Sep 24 2009, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833403


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 24 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833371





> Well, I missed Paula's call back to me. *But....she has the flu.* She sounds terrible! So I guess she'll be back on line when she's feeling better.
> 
> Darn! Where was I when she called??!! Probably outside....so I didn't get to ask her who's top knot it was :smmadder:
> 
> ...



........the bookies aren't buyin the flu story. The current theory is she infact cut off her

own hair and is shopping for a wig,  She never dreamed the frenzy that she created 

and is hoping that it will die down. 



However I just heard a report that









hunting dogs that are trained to track did some sniffing and 

picked up her trail where she is hiking the 

Appalachian Trail while being spotted at the same time in Argentina .....  

I believe any political aspirations just went out the window olice: 


.............since were a patient bunch we will wait to pass judgement :hat: opcorn: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I hate to hear that you have the flu. That is such nasty stuff. Get well very soon, Paula.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh bother, I am very sorry to hear you have the flu Paula...but I have to be the most impatient person I know...lol.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Feel better soon Paula. Tell Matilda and B&B to give you get well kisses.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (DooLittle @ Sep 24 2009, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833403


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 24 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833371





> Well, I missed Paula's call back to me. *But....she has the flu.*  She sounds terrible! So I guess she'll be back on line when she's feeling better.
> 
> Darn! Where was I when she called??!! Probably outside....so I didn't get to ask her who's top knot it was :smmadder:
> 
> ...



........the bookies aren't buyin the flu story. The current theory is she infact cut off her

own hair and is shopping for a wig,  She never dreamed the frenzy that she created 

and is hoping that it will die down. 



However I just heard a report that









hunting dogs that are trained to track did some sniffing and 

picked up her trail where she is hiking the 

Appalachian Trail while being spotted at the same time in Argentina .....  

I believe any political aspirations just went out the window olice: 


.............since were a patient bunch we will wait to pass judgement :hat: opcorn:
[/B][/QUOTE]
LMAO. Toooo funny. :smrofl: Paula hope you get better real soon and I'm sure that once you're on the mend you'll read all these postings and have a good laugh. Get well. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg, I'm so sorry girls, I was feeling great and was excited about the reveal, I went to bed and boom I was so sick all night (I don't think I need to go into details) I haven't been this sick in years, I called the doctor and she said that she had 8 cases of H1N1, I was told to stay flat in bed, if I couldn't get hydrated I would have to have to go to the hospital. This is the 4th day, I feel abit better. I can't believe I'm actually sitting here at the computer.
Now about the reveal I will try and get a picture today. Soooo you have to wait abit longer :brownbag: 
I want to thank Pat for calling me, what a precious friend. I love you guys. I will do a picture today. PROMISE


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad you are feeling better Paula. Don't push it now and do too much. Rest and let the girls (with or without topknot) take care of you. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad you're feeling a bit better now Paula :grouphug: . Sorry you caught that nasty old flu.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry you weren't feeling well. I hope you continue to get better! :grouphug:

Oh, and I think it's Matilda's topknot! Or is it B&B's? I can't wait to find out.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Get well soon Paula - with or without topknots the girls will snuggle you and love you and help you get better.

Hugs and prayers,

Leslie


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yippee! I'm glad you feel at least a little better! Get well soon, Paula! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=57044:ctmpphp7ng4dW.jpg]

[attachment=57045:ctmpphpM0cyLD.jpg]


well it's been long enough, I can never surprise anyone, you know me to well  
I would have gotten her all dolled up but just wasn't feeling well enough, sooooo here's the picture of my new and improved  "BUTTON'S and BOWS"  so what do you think? She LOVES her new do :chili: I think she looks like a puppy :wub: when I'm feelin better I'll get some cute pictures of the sisters all dressed up. Thanks for putting up with me :brownbag:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She looks just precious, Paula!! Now, you just focus on getting better, my friend! :smootch: :smootch:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smheat: Paula, thank goodness you're starting to feel alittle better.....cause you sounded TERRIBLE on the phone!!!!!! 

Buttons 'n Bows looks adorable and yes, she does look like a puppy again! How old is she again???


Feel better, girlfriend.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry you've got that nasty flu. Take is easy and get well quick. B & B looks adorable. Yes, she does look much younger.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula i'm sorry that you've been sick, but glad to hear that your feeling better. I think Buttons and Bows looks adorable. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula little Miss B&B looks like a pretty little puppy with her new do. She looks so happy.....I know she is loving having Matilda for a little sister. I hope you feel better soon. We love you....please give the girls a big hug.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 25 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833729


> [attachment=57044:ctmpphp7ng4dW.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=57045:ctmpphpM0cyLD.jpg]
> 
> ...



B&B looks fabulous :wub: Love her little earbows.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

B&B's new look is absolutely DARLING!!! :wub: :wub: I'm glad you're feeling a bit better, and I pray you'll be 100% soon! :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh goodness, take care of yourself and get well soon~~~She is precious and so puppish looking!!! I love the bows too!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad you're feeling better, Paula - you had us all a bit worried, you know! B&B :wub: looks just adorable, and I'm sure she loves it!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww, B&B looks adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Isn't that a cute cut! It is similar to Angel's new do. I absolutely love it!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Aww she looks beautiful :wub: Hope you feel better and stronger soon :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh, B&B looks gorgeous...I look foward to seeing them both when you are well again...which I hope is really soon, nothing worse than feeling terrible.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yippee!! I guessed correctly! Very rarely do I ever get anything right. lol Buttons & Bows looks wonderific! Splendtastic! She's so pretty in her new cut that one word just won't do!  

I'm glad you're feeling better but will be even happier when you're 100%. :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

She looks fabolous! :wub: 
I hope you feel better soon :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so glad that you are feeling a little bit better - and I am even more excited to see B&B's new do'! Please feel better soon!


----------

